# All Slavic languages: Glove compartment



## Maroseika

In Russian it means "glove compartment" in the car.
Why бардачок? Maybe because there is always disorder there (бардачок < бардак = беспорядок < бордель).
What is the name for this "glove compartment" in other Slavic languages?


----------



## AndrzejR

In Polish it is simply _schowek_.


----------



## Kriviq

It`s жабка in Bulgarian. Жабка is the diminutive for жаба - frog. 
Why жабка? It`s a real mystery to me.


----------



## Maroseika

AndrzejR said:


> In Polish it is simply _schowek_.


But what does it mean literally or what does it resembles?



Kriviq said:


> It`s жабка in Bulgarian. Жабка is the diminutive for жаба - frog.
> Why жабка? It`s a real mystery to me.


Are there other argotic means of жаба/жабка?


----------



## Henryk

Croatian: Pretinac za rukavice


----------



## Maroseika

Henryk said:


> Croatian: Pretinac za rukavice


And no argo term for it?


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> In Russian it means "glove compartment" in the car.
> Why бардачок? Maybe because there is always disorder there (бардачок < бардак = беспорядок < бордель).
> What is the name for this "glove compartment" in other Slavic languages?



Actually, I've always wondered why we call it "бардочек" too!  But I can tel you for sure that there is always definately a _бордак_ in my _бордачек_! 
Perhaps someone who was as messy as I am has invented this word? 

In Ukrainian it seems to be just: _купе_ (although I'm not terribly sure. I wonder if someone more native than myself p) could confirm this? )


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> Actually, I've always wondered why we call it "бардочек" too!  But I can tel you for sure that there is always definately a _бордак_ in my _бордачек_!
> Perhaps someone who was as messy as I am has invented this word?


Forgot to add that бардак < бордель is not the only version.
Another one is бардак < барда - a stowing sack. Clear that everything is usually in a total mess inside.


----------



## AndrzejR

Sorry, in Polish it is _schowek_ and it means _compartment_.


----------



## Maroseika

AndrzejR said:


> Sorry, in Polish it is _schowek_ and it means _compartment_.


It means *any *compartment anywhere?


----------



## AndrzejR

Maroseika said:


> It means *any *compartment anywhere?



Exactly, in a car, in a house, in furniture, etc. A place where you can put something and close it.

schowek < schować (to hide)


----------



## Maroseika

AndrzejR said:


> Exactly, in a car, in a house, in furniture, etc. A place where you can put something and close it.
> schowek < schować (to hide)


Thank you for explanation. I see now schować is etymologically the same like Russin совать or Ukrainian ховать.
However, what still is not clear to me, is how you differ, being in the car, what exactly compartment is meant, if any of them is called showek? In modern cars there are many different compartments...
Russian бардачок is very concrete as well as Bulgarian жабка. So maybe in Polish also you have some special name for this compartment?


----------



## Darina

Maroseika said:


> Are there other argotic means of жаба/жабка?


 
Yes.
1. Part of a fishing rod.
2. Musical instrument.
But jabka as a glove compartment is most popular.


----------



## Jana337

I am green with envy. We have several descriptive (hence terribly long) names like "přihrádka v palubní desce", "přihrádka vepředu v autě", "přihrádka před spolujezdcem". All of them along the pattern "compartment + its location". I googled "příhrádka na rukavice" (a literal translation of the English term) and there are some links but I have never heard it.

Jana


----------



## Maroseika

Darina said:


> Yes.
> 1. Part of a fishing rod.
> 2. Musical instrument.
> But jabka as a glove compartment is most popular.


I'm trying to understand why this compartment is called жабка. Any idea?
By the way, what exactly part of fishing rod is called жабка? Isn't it a joint of two parts of a folding fishing-rod?
And what instrument bears this name?
Beisdes, if you has not got tired yet from my question, is the any figuartive sense of жаба meaning some kind of compartment?


----------



## Darina

Maroseika said:


> I'm trying to understand why this compartment is called жабка. Any idea?


So am I! No idea! 

жабка is a kind of percussion instrument. If you hear it, you will know why it is called a frog. But not many people know this instrument!!!

As for the fishing rod, I don't really know. It might be a kind of accesoir.


----------



## Maroseika

Darina said:


> So am I! No idea!
> 
> жабка is a kind of percussion instrument. If you hear it, you will know why it is called a frog. But not many people know this instrument!!!


It seems to me I know it! 
By the way, do you have in Bulgarian an expression like *его жаба душит*, meaning the one very gridy? Жаба here is not a toad literally, but such a disease, when it's very hard to breathe (angina pectoris) called so after the popular belief that toads cause it.
If you have such a saying, maybe жабка - the place where a gridy driver stores his things.


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> It seems to me I know it!
> By the way, do you have in Bulgarian an expression like *его жаба душит*, meaning the one very greedy? Жаба here is not a toad literally, but such a disease, when it's very hard to breathe (angina pectoris) called so after the popular belief that toads cause it.
> If you have such a saying, maybe жабка - the place where a greedy driver stores his things.


Sorry, Maroseika - I couldn't help a tiny correction.  (P.S. ''gridy'' doesn't really exist in English. Or hasn't been invented yet, at least. )


----------



## AndrzejR

Maroseika said:


> So maybe in Polish also you have some special name for this compartment?



No special name. Any compartment in a car is _schowek_, if you can close it. If it is a shelf, Polish name is _półka_.

In Polish we have two verbs:
_schować_ - it is perfect
_chować_ - it is imperfect


----------



## Maroseika

AndrzejR said:


> No special name. Any compartment in a car is _schowek_, if you can close it. If it is a shelf, Polish name is _półka_.
> 
> In Polish we have two verbs:
> _schować_ - it is perfect
> _chować_ - it is imperfect


I.e. сховать (заховать) и ховать.
Thank you, Andrzej, it's very interesting.


----------



## Kriviq

Maroseika said:


> It seems to me I know it!
> By the way, do you have in Bulgarian an expression like *его жаба душит*, meaning the one very gridy? Жаба here is not a toad literally, but such a disease, when it's very hard to breathe (angina pectoris) called so after the popular belief that toads cause it.
> If you have such a saying, maybe жабка - the place where a gridy driver stores his things.



You may be right - the disease is called "гръдна жаба". Literally it means "chest frog" or "a frog in the chest".


----------



## Maroseika

Kriviq said:


> You may be right - the disease is called "гръдна жаба". Literally it means "chest frog" or "a frog in the chest".


Well, but do you have an idiom, using this decease to describe a gridy one?


----------



## Kriviq

Maroseika said:


> Well, but do you have an idiom, using this decease to describe a gridy one?



Not really but the implication is quite clear, I guess.


----------



## K.u.r.t

Jana337 said:


> I am green with envy. We have several descriptive (hence terribly long) names like "přihrádka v palubní desce", "přihrádka vepředu v autě", "přihrádka před spolujezdcem". All of them along the pattern "compartment + its location". I googled "příhrádka na rukavice" (a literal translation of the English term) and there are some links but I have never heard it.
> 
> Jana



I think the correct term (or at least the one used most often) in Czech is "přihrádka spolujezdce" meaning "shotgun's compartment". (shotgun is a US expression used for the person sitting next to the driver - originates back in the wild west era i believe  one man was steering the stagecoach and the other would keep bandits away)Does anybody know what is the official word used for this person (both in brittish and american english)?


----------



## Joe007

Hy,
Serbian : kaseta
It is an expression for glove compartment in the car, in a house, in furniture, etc. A place where you can put something and close it, but  "kaseta" also means tape (cassette)
I hope this would helps you...

buy...


----------



## werrr

Jana337 said:


> I am green with envy. We have several descriptive (hence terribly long) names like "přihrádka v palubní desce", "přihrádka vepředu v autě", "přihrádka před spolujezdcem". All of them along the pattern "compartment + its location". I googled "příhrádka na rukavice" (a literal translation of the English term) and there are some links but I have never heard it.
> 
> Jana


My official Škoda handbook calls it *Odkládací schránka v přístrojové desce u spolujezdce* D It's nice, isn't?) and I call it *kastlík*.


----------



## Maroseika

werrr said:


> My official Škoda handbook calls it *Odkládací schránka v přístrojové desce u spolujezdce* D It's nice, isn't?) and I call it *kastlík*.


Use to store mail there? Nice idea.


----------

